# Kohler W/Nikki Carb?



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

Today i picked up a Cub Cadet HDS 2155 By MTD,from my wife's uncle.
Model #13A-244G100
Serial #374446
MFG Date C21763

With a 

Kohler 15hp
Model#CH15S
Serial # 2629914304
With a

Nikki Carburetor
1205375
C123041
66F

The carburetor has a hole in the bowl,so i thought i could just go online and find parts no luck.All i need is a bowl,would like to get a carb kit while i'm at it, any help finding this info would be very helpful.Thanks in Advance


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

This seller has two Nikki carbs on Ebay you can check out and possibly make work.You could also try JB weld on the bowl if it is not cracked to much.Hope this helps.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-Ko...06?pt=Other_Vehicle_Parts&hash=item1e605dd3e2


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most likely the parts are available, but the spec number off of your engine is needed to look them up.


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks usmcgrunt I'll have a look.Thanks


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

30yearTech I'll get those spec# and let you know.Thanks for all your help.


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

Spec #44508 Thanks 30yearTech


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

KIT REPAIR BOWL REP 12 757 37-S $7.40 

KIT REPAIR CARBURET 12 757 03-S $9.19 

These are the part numbers I came up with for your spec number. I found these at Jacks Small Engine, but I am sure you can find numerous outlets if you search on the part numbers.

You can also look up parts and get service manuals at the Kohler website

www.kohlerplus.com

Just enter as a guest, you do need to use the internet explorer browser at Kohlers website.


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks 30yeartech thats exactly what I needed.Thank you !!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

*No Luck*

Well i ordered a bowl KIT REPAIR BOWL REP 12 757 37-S,the bowl was to small it must be for the Walbo carb.So i JB weld the hole in the bowl.Well the engine runs good at low speed but starves for fuel at high speed.I think i lost some area for fuel in the bowl,due to the patch of JB weld.Still trying to find the right parts for the 

Kohler 15hp
Model#CH15S Spec #44508
Serial # 2629914304
With a

Nikki Carburetor
1205375
C123041
66F

Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated.Thanks JD


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, I doubled checked the Kohler site as well as a couple of others, and they all show that your engine should have a Kohler part number 12 853 158-S carburetor, and after a little more research this is in fact a Walbro Carburetor.

The carburetor you listed 12 053 75 number changes to a part number 12 853 75-S. I cannot find any listing for parts from Kohler for this part number carburetor. 

After checking Cub Cadet website for your model number tractor, they show 2 carburetors used on this engine. The 12-853-75-S carburetor is listed on this engine, but they do not list any parts other then the complete carburetor.

I am sorry that the part numbers I supplied did not work for you, but they are the numbers listed on the Kohler website for your engine. I guess for Cub Cadet, you need to check their website to be sure.


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your help 30yearTech.You are very much Appreciated.Thanks I may try and find another carb for the bowl,or switch to a walbro Carb.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sometimes you can get parts a little cheaper if you goto http://tewarehouse.com/ They have fast shipping to.


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks dj722000 I'll have a look. Thanks


----------



## smeltjr (May 8, 2005)

I may be able to shed a little light here. Probably hve some posts floating around the net from a few yrs ago. Have the same Kohler but in a vertical shaft in a craftsman tractor 917.256591 cv15s. Life would have been so much easier if it was a Walbro but had this Nikki on it. My issue was it started hunting very badly and I could not find a rebuild kit. Finally founs the whole carb at a reasonable price. I cannot remember the site but remember them being in Alabama. Had another isue with it as well from the kill solenoid tht was on the bottom of the bow melting as it was plastic - I do not see how was not recall for fire hazard and was mysteriously changed the next couple model yrs forward. Kohler told me to go scratch as was 4 mos out of warranty.

Anyway my carb is listed as 12-053-68 and is probably very similar or identical for the float bowl. May try googling that. Or maybe prodding online Sears manuals that may hve had the horizontal. Lists the rebuild kit as 12-853-68. Does not list the bowl separately. This was a very sensitive carb and I run it regularly and religiously drain the gas. Think it was made for low emission. It is not even referenced in the Kohler factory manual that also have. I still have the orig carb and have never rebuilt it but consideringwhat I have learned will not be for sale. Hope this helps.


----------

